# Bachmann 7019 greyhound bus



## oregondude (May 5, 2010)

I have this little bus, a Bachmann 7019 Greyhound Bus and cannot find any information about it on the web. The bottom reads: Bachmann
Hong Kong
7019
Truck Set No. 2

Wanted to know what year it was made, roughly, and how much it is worth. thanks

Clayton


----------



## oregondude (May 5, 2010)

*Found one just now online*

http://www.cyberattic.com/stores/antiqueattic/items/653719/item653719cyberattic.html


----------



## rambo_k9 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thats HO scale??


----------



## oregondude (May 5, 2010)

*I think it is.*

It's not labeled with a scale so I can't tell. Is there a way to measure it and tell? I can't find any information on it. I got it in a used lot of HO stuff that I bought when I was younger.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

find the length of the actual size bus and measure the length of this little guy... the scale is basically a comparison of the two lengths


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey gents,

Very interesting factoid ...

A couple of the neat streamliner Penn K4 and S1 locos from the 1930's were designed by the same person who created the iconic Greyhound buses from that same era ... Raymond Loewy.

Loewy is noted for stylistic designs in all sorts of industries ... cars, vacuums, boats, houses ... you name it.

TJ

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raymond_Loewy



















Update ...

Hey, I think he designed the same Greyhound bus as your model reference, above ...


----------

